# Belkin to buy Linksys



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

http://arstechnica.com/information-...s-to-belkin-will-exit-home-networking-market/

Maybe they will actually fix the vulnerability in most of the Linksys WPS enabled routers that Cisco never bothered fixing.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

That would be interesting. I wonder if Belkin would just absorb Linksys and the Linksys name would disappear... And yes, I did read the article where it says the Linksys name will continue, but I always take that with a grain of salt.

- Merg


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Yeah, kind of like Logitech says they will continue to support Harmony while they have it on the market...


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

Consumer electronics never quite fit the Cisco model.
This is probably a good thing for the Linksys brand (as I glance at my home wireless router with the Cisco branding on it)...


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

njblackberry said:


> (as I glance at my home wireless router with the Cisco branding on it)...


Hold onto it... Maybe it will be worth something someday... :lol:

- Merg


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a box in the basement filled with old routers.
Think the Smithsonian wants them?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dpeters11 said:


> Maybe they will actually fix the vulnerability in most of the Linksys WPS enabled routers that Cisco never bothered fixing.


Cisco can't keep up with the laundry list of security issues with their $2,500 routers, how could they justify resources for a $80 router?

This should be a good fit as long as they get the whole Linksys line and not just the cheap stuff.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dpeters11 said:


> Yeah, kind of like Logitech says they will continue to support Harmony while they have it on the market...


Is Logitech backing away from the Harmony line?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Yep.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=212289


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Belkin has completed the purchase, announced today.

http://www.belkin.com/us/pressreleases/8798748542012;jsessionid=68D6F84BAF8C7A25894B29A802D51313


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks for the update.

It's an interesting change for Cisco, and likely a good move for Linksys users.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I hope so. Cisco wasn't good for the brand.


----------

